# المحركات التوربينية



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (30 مارس 2008)

يتميز المحرك التوربيني نظرياً بالبساطة النسبية مقارنة بمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي الأخرى كالمحركات المكبسية ( الديزل - البنزين ) , و يتكون أي محرك توربيني عملياً من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية 






​
1- الضاغط : يضغط الهواء القادم إلى ضغوط عالية . 
2- منطقة الاحتراق : و التي تحرق الوقود و تنتج الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز . 
3- العنفة أو التوربين : و التي تستخلص الطاقة من الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز الآتي من حجرة الاحتراق .

وتعتبر العنفات الغازية من المحركات التوربينية الأكثر انتشاراً ، ففي العنفة الغازية ضغط الغاز هو الذي يدور العنفة . و في جميع المحركات التوربينية الغازية ,ينتج المحرك بنفسه ضغطه الغازي , و هو يقوم بذلك بحرق بعض الأشياء مثل البروبان و الغاز الطبيعي و الكيروسين و وقود المحركات النفاثة ، والحرارة المتولدة من احتراق الوقود تجعل الهواء يتمدد , و تسرع من جريان هذا الهواء الساخن الذي يدير العنفة .




​
وتتم آلية العمل في المحرك التوربيني بشكل عام وفق المراحل التالية : 
▪ مدخل الهواء -Airintake
وهو أول جزء في المحرك التوربيني ومن خلاله يقوم المحرك بسحب كمية من الهواء الخارجي للقيام بعملية ضغطه واشعاله وقسم من الهواء يمرر للقيام بعملية التبريد للمحرك التوربيني .
▪ الضاغط ( مرحلة ضغط الهواء ) : - Compressor stage
وهو الجزء الامام من المحرك والذي يستقبل كميات الهواء ويعمل لها المعالجة بالضغط وعادة ما يختلف كل محرك عن الاخر بكمية ضغط الهواء ، في هذه المرحة تكون عدة تروس فوق بعض وبها مسننات صغيرة أي امواس عند حركتها تقوم بتحريك الهواء بحركة أنسيابية و هذا ينتج تغيير في الضغط الجوي لنسبة الهواء عادة ما تكون مكونة من 4 طبقات متحركة Axial وطبقة ثابتة Centrifugal
يدارالضاغط في عملية التشغيل بواسطة الكهرباء الخارجية Starter أو بأجهز ضخ الهواء كما هو الحال في بعض الطائرات المقاتلة ويتم تدوير الضاغط الى أن تصل سرعته ما نسبة 40-45%
يكون الضاغط موصول بواسطة عمود كردان مع المرحلة الأخيرة للمحرك وهي التربين ، لكن يلاحظ أن حركة الضاغط مع عقارب الساعة أما حركة التربين تكون عكس عقارب الساعة ، والعكس صحيح .




​▪ مرحلة المزج ( المعادلة ) Defuser Stage :
وهي المرحة الثانية وشكلها يكون كما شكل القمع ، ينتج عنها ان الهواء يتم معادلته بنسبة 1:5 أو 1:7 ، أي كل جزيئ من الوقود يحترق مع 5 أو 7 جزيئات من الهواء من المرحلة هذي يتم التحكم بضغط الهواء عن طريق صمامات تسمى Bleed Valve فالهواء الزائد يتم طردة خارج المحرك .
▪ منطقة الاحتراق- Composition Champers
الغرفة التي فيها يتم احتراق الوقود و انتاج الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز .
في بداية الاحتراق يتم عن طريق شرار كهرباء بواسطة Sparkplug - بوجي- وعادة ما تكون غرفة الاحتراق مربوط بها من واحد الى اكثر من البواجي ، تعتمد كل محرك و قدرته الاستيعابية ، وكما اسلفنا بعد وصول المحرك الى نسبة 40-45% من الحركة ، فأن البواجي تتوقف عن انتاج الشرارة الكهربائية والسبب يعود الى ان النار مستمرة داخل غرفة الاحتراق - CompositionChampers عادة ما تكون درجة الحرار بين 470 إلى 850 درجة مئوية الى أعلى من ذلك أو أقل بقليل من ذلك تختلف على نسبة ضغط المحرك و كمية الوقود المحترقة في بعض المحركات تلف دوائر كهربائية حول غرفة الأحتراق كي تعطي قياس درجة حرارة المحرك ، والبعض الأخر من المحركات يكون قياس درجة حرارة المحرك في الجزء الأمامي من منطقة العادم .

▪ مرحلة عمل العنفة – turbine
 والتي تستخلص الطاقة من الضغط العالي , و السرعة العالية للغاز الآتي من حجرة الاحتراق . وهذا الجزء يتكون من شفرات ثابتة ومتحركة حيث يستلم الهواء المضغوط والمحروق ويقوم بتدوير الكومبرسر بواسطة عمود الدوران الذي يربط التوربين بالضاغط .
في هذا المحرك , يتم سحب الهواء من على اليمين بواسطة الضاغط . الضاغط هو فعلياً عبارة عن أسطوانة مخروطية الشكل و لها شفرات مروحة صغيرة متوضعة في صفوف كما في الصورة . 

▪ العادم Exhaust ، وهو يختلف من محرك إلى أخر ، ففي الطائرات المقاتله مثل ميراج و ميج و السوخوي عادة ما يكون طويل جداً حيث كمية الدفع للطائرة تنتج عنه ، وفي محركات طائرات الهيلوكبتر و طائرات النقل عادة ما يكون قصير أو شبه معدوم في المحركات التربينية ، حيث أنه لا يعطي كمية دفع للطائرة لكن كما أسلفنا في وصف الضاغط فإن العادم يحتوي على تروس و مسننات و تكون موصلة بعامود كردان بين الأثنين يربط بها طرمبات الزيت و مراوح التبريد و مضخات الوقود .
في المقاتلات أمثال الميج والتورنيدو و الميراج و F15 وغيرها ، عادة ما يتم احراق كمية أضافية من الوقود في منطقة العادم وهي اللتي تنتج النار المنبعثة من العادم خلال عمليات المناورة والاقلاع لهذه الطائرة و تسمى( After burn أو Reheat )وهذه العملية من شأنها أنتاج طاقة عالية من الأحتراق للهواء الساخن ، وبذلك تزيد أو تضاعف من عملية الدفع للمحرك
مبدأ عمل المحركات التوربينية 
تعمل المحركات التوربينية أو النفاثة على المبدأ الثالث للحركة من قوانين نيوتن ، و الذي ينص على أنه :" لكل فعل رد فعل يساويه في القيمة ويعاكسه في الاتجاه " ، إذ يمتص المحرك النفاث الهواء من المقدمة و يضغط الهواء بالضاغـط ثم تمريره في سلسلة من المكابس"الحجرات" الحلزونية ويخلطه بالوقود عن طريق تذريره ، ثم يشعل المزيج الذي ينفجر بقوة عظيمة فتتجه غازات الاحتراق ذات الطاقة العالية نحو المؤخرة لتمر عبر فوهة المحرك ذات المقطع المتضايق، تتحول طاقة هذه الغازات من الطاقة الكامنة الموجودة فيها نتيجة درجة حرارتها العالية إلى طاقة حركية تُوازَن بقوة مكافئة مما تؤدي لدفع المحرك النفاث -و بالتالي الطائرة المتصلة به - للأمام .

يخضع الهواء خلال مرحلة الانضغاط , إلى ضغوط عالية جداً، يمكن في بعض المحركات أن تصل إلى ضغط مضروب بعامل يمكن أن يصل إلى (30) مرة ، و يدخل الهواء العالي الضغط منطقة الاحتراق , حيث تقوم منطقة حقن الوقود ببخ الوقود على البخار ، وعادة مايكون الوقود من مادة الكيروسين ,أو وقود محركات نفاثة ,أو بروبان أو غاز طبيعي .




​
عمل المحرك النفاث التوربيني ( Turbojet ) : يعتبر المحرك النفاث التوربيني (Turbojet) هو المحرك النظري المثالي حيث يحتوي على قسم المدخل و الضواغط و غرفة الاحتراق الداخلي و التوربين من أجل إنتاج بعض الطاقة من العادم و فوهة العادم، ففي المحرك النفاث التوربيني (Turbojet) كل الهواء المسحوب إلى داخل الضواغط من مقدمة المحرك يمر عبر نواة المحرك ثم يحرق ثم يتم إفلاته، وهنا ينشأ الدفع المقدم من قبل المحرك عن قوة سرعة إفلات غازات العادم من المؤخرة.
ولزيادة قوة الدفع لبعض المحركات النفاثة لدى الطائرات المقاتلة يوجد هناك قسم ما بعد الإحراق ( Afterburner) ويوضع قبل العادم وهو عبارة عن أنابيب صغيرة موزعة بشكل منتظم لنشر رذاذ الوقود على الهواء المحترق والقادم من المحرك مما يزيد من حرارة الهواء وتمدده , وبزيادة هذه الحرارة تزيد قوة الدفع بحوالي 40% أثناء الإقلاع و تزيد أكثر أثناء الطيران بسرعات عالية والصورة التالية لمحرك نفاث مع Afterburner. 

عمل المحرك التوربيني ذو المروحة ( Turbofan ) : هناك لفظة مشتقة حديثة تعرف باسم النفاث التوربيني ذو المروحة (توربوفان Turbofan)، حيث تمت إضافة مروحة في مقدمة قسم الضواغط ضمن غلاف المحرك .
تسحب هذه المروحة كميات هائلة من الهواء إلى داخل غلاف المحركات إلا أن كمية صغيرة نسبياً منه فقط تذهب عبر لب المحرك للقيام بعملية الاحتراق وأما الباقي فيندفع بممر ثانوي خارج غلاف اللب وضمن غلاف المحرك، إن هذا السيل الذي سحبته المروحة يختلط بغازات العادم النفاث الساخنة عند فوهة المحرك حيث تبرد الغازات وتخفف من ضجة النفث، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن المروحة تسرع عملية نفث هذه الكتلة الهوائية كبيرة الحجم من الفوهة وتولد بذلك دفعاً كبيراً، وحتى لو أنه لم يحترق فإنه يقوم مقام المروحة الدافعة (Propeller).




​في الواقع، تستخدم بعض المحركات النفاثة الصغيرة لتدوير المراوح وتعرف المحرك المروحي التوربيني (Turboprop)، تنتج هذه المحركات الكم الأكبر من دفعها من خلال المراوح التي تدار بواسطة محرك نفاث عبر مجموعة من التروس، و كمنبع لطاقة المراوح يعتبر المحرك التوربيني كاف جداً، و كثير من الطائرات الصغيرة الاستثمارية و التي تحمل ركاباً من 19 و حتى 70 راكباً تستخدم المحرك المروحي التوربيني، وهذه المحركات مناسبة جداً عند الارتفاعات المنخفضة و السرعات المتوسطة حوالي 640 كم/س (400 ميل بالساعة)، الفرق بين Turbofan و Turboprop أن المروحة Fan ليست لتوليد الدفع و إنما لسحب الهواء و الدفع ناتج عن نفث الغازات، أما المروحة الدافعة Propeller فوظيفتها إنتاج الدفع فيما يكون لنفث الغازات دفعاً صغيراً يصل إلى 15% من دفع المحرك بشكل عام.

وهناك نوع آخر من المحركات التوربينية التي تستخدم في إدارة عمود المروحة لطائرات الهيلوكبتر، ومحرك شبيه بالمحرك المروحي التوربيني ، , وهو يستخدم لمعظم طائرات الهيلوكوبتر الموجودة حالياُ , و المحرك مصمم بحيث أن سرعة المراوح مستقلة عن سرعة المحرك مما يتيح لسرعة المراوح أن تكون ثابتة حتى لو تغيرت سرعات المحرك ليتكيف مع الطاقة المنتجة , وبما أن أغلب الطائرات المستخدمة لهذا المحرك تكون على إرتفاعات منخفظة فإن الغبار والأتربة قد تسبب عائقاً له لذا فقد أضيف له عند مدخل الهواء عازل ومصفي من الأتربة ..
يوجد هنالك أنواع متعددة مختلفة من المحركات التوربينية النفاثة. الشكل الأبسط لها هو المحرك النفاث التضاغطي (رامجيت RAMjet)، وفكرة هذا المحرك بسيطة وهي الإستغناء عن الضواغط والتوربين , و السماح للمحرك بنفسه بالتعامل مع الهواء بضغطه وتسخينه ودفعه إلى الخلف .
هذا المحرك يستخدم فقط عند السرعات العالية حيث لا يوجد به قسم الضواغط أو العنفات و إنما فقط فوهات فوق صوتية (متقاربة-متباعدة) بحيث يستفيد من هذه السرعة في ضغط الهواء أو إجبار الهواء على الدخول إلى المحرك، و هكذا لا يحتاج إلى قسم الضواغط، هذه البساطة يقابلها حاجته إلى سرعة عدة مئات الأميال بالساعة قبل أن يكون المحرك قادراً على العمل.
وهذا النوع من المحركات لا يعمل إلا عندما يكون متحركاً بسرعة 485كم/س تقريباً ( للسماح بالهواء للدخول بسرعة وضغطه ) , وهو جداً فعال في السرعات العالية تقريباً 3 ماخ ( 3600 كم/س ) ويستخدم غالباً في الصواريخ طويلة المدى والمركبات الفضائية .

المصدر:http://www.muhandes.net/All/complement/Articles.aspx?numID=112​


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (30 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## الياس عبد النور (9 يوليو 2008)

والله الف شكر


----------



## عواد ملهاوي (9 يوليو 2008)

مشاركة رائعة... شكرررررررررررااااااا حزييييييييييييييييييلا


----------



## ابوسماهر (21 يوليو 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
شرح مدعم بالصور ولا احلى


----------



## محمد الدمنهوري (24 أغسطس 2008)

ايه العظمة دي
والله ياأخي مشكور جدااااا على هذه المشاركة


----------



## عمار الاديمي (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذا الشرح الجميل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور الطيب


----------



## هتان سندي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن لو سمحت ال Steam Turbine كيفية عمله مع الcondenser من لحظة دخول ال Steam حتى خروجه للboiler 


وجزاكم الله ألف خير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هتان سندي قال:


> ممكن لو سمحت ال Steam Turbine كيفية عمله مع الcondenser من لحظة دخول ال Steam حتى خروجه للboiler
> 
> 
> وجزاكم الله ألف خير


 
الاخ السائل:

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور الكريم.

الرجاء الدخول للرابط التالي لمعرفة معلومات تفصيلية عن ال Steam Tubine

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_Turbine


----------



## غاده 2008 (24 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## الطيبات (26 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات قيمه 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخوتي على المرور الكريم


----------



## اينودمي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع بل اكثر من رائع....


----------



## عبد نيت (16 سبتمبر 2012)

معهد التدريب النفطي بيجي/p://www.otibaiji.oil.gov.iq/index.html


----------

